# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αλλαζουν φύλλο τα μπατζι

## elenas_vlog

Γεια σας είχα πάρει πριν έναν χρόνο ένα παπαγαλάκι μπατζι αρσενικό (ήταν ήδη ένα χρόνων) και φέτος έγινε δυο. Πριν έναν μήνα πήρα ένα θηλυκό(είναι το πολύ ένα χρόνων μου είπαν)και εχθές παρατήρησα πως το αρσενικό μου άλλαξε χρωμα ο χαλικας του από μπλε σε καφέ κάπως αλλά από κάτω είναι λίγο μπλε. Γίνεται να αλλάξει φύλλο? Είναι μήπως εποχή ζευγαρώματος και άλλαξε χρωμα ο χαλικας του? Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου πει παρακαλώ. 
Ευχαριστώ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stam72

Όχι δεν αλλάζουν φύλλο. Πολλές φορές η αλλαγή του χρώματος του χαλινού στα αρσενικά μπορεί να σχετίζεται με κάποιο ορμονολογικό πρόβλημα. Αν τρώει κανονικά και είναι δραστήριο δεν νομίζω ότι συντρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση  ίσως θα πρέπει να το δει πτηνίατρος. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo P70-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## elenas_vlog

> Όχι δεν αλλάζουν φύλλο. Πολλές φορές η αλλαγή του χρώματος του χαλινού στα αρσενικά μπορεί να σχετίζεται με κάποιο ορμονολογικό πρόβλημα. Αν τρώει κανονικά και είναι δραστήριο δεν νομίζω ότι συντρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση  ίσως θα πρέπει να το δει πτηνίατρος. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo P70-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τρώει κανονικά και είναι δραστήριο όπως πάντα. Απλά τις τελευταίες μέρες ανησύχησα που άλλαξε χρωμα ο χαλικας του. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stam72

Έχω και εγώ ένα αρσενικό που ο χαλινός πάνω από τη μύτη του από μπλε έχει γίνει καφέ και εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια δεν έχει επανέλθει. Πριν αλλάξει χρώμα είχε ζευγαρώσει μάλιστα με θηλυκό και ειχαν βγάλει και μωρά. Δεν δείχνει κάποιο πρόβλημα τρώει κανονικά και είναι ευδιάθετο. Είχα στείλει φωτό σε πτηνιατρο και μου είχε πει για ορμονολογικό πρόβλημα που δεν επιδέχεται κάποια θεραπεία. 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo P70-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

